# Is it cruel to keep a greyhound in a flat?



## ChelseaH13 (Feb 26, 2018)

I've seen this question asked in forums before and read articles about it online, but I just wanted to get some more opinions on this, so sorry for the repetition. 

Here's my situation: 
I'd love a companion animal but I live in a 2nd floor apartment (alone) and work 9-5, so I'm researching which pets are suitable for this situation. 

I've read that greyhounds are suitable for apartments because of their relatively low activity level, provided they receive everything they need in terms of exercise, care, stimulation etc. I have 2 bedrooms and a large living room, so I think I have sufficient space for both me and the dog to feel comfortable. Although I'll be able to walk it in the morning and evening, I'm just concerned about how greyhounds are affected by being alone for most of the day. How likely are they to become destructive out of boredom? Also I'm concerned about getting the dog downstairs and outside in time if it's bursting for a wee! 

If anyone has a similar situation or if they have greyhounds themselves, I'd really appreciate any advice/info! Obviously this is a big decision and I want to consider every angle. I definitely don't want my love of dogs to cloud my judgement and I don't want to take on a greyhound (or any dog) if it's not going to be a good fit for my living situation.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

It is possible to keep a dog and work full time. You could employ a dog walker, a reliable family member or friend to come in at least once a day, but certainly not fair to leave a dog for at least 8 hours a day by itself. Exercise is also another thing to think about. Would you walk the dog before and after work? Is there a secure area to allow the dog to have a decent run off lead? All things to consider.


----------



## labradrk (Dec 10, 2012)

I presume you've considered lifestyle implications of keeping a dog in the flat - the frequent toilet trips first and foremost? Might not seem like much but crawling out of bed on freezing winters mornings and waiting around for the dog to toilet isn't much fun....

No going out after work and weekends typically need to revolve around the dog....

You'd need to have someone come in and take the dog out to toilet during the day.

Are there alternatives to using the stairs in the event the dog is injured or gets elderly and struggles? 

Lots to think about.....


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

You have been given good for thought already...

Most adult dogs once toilet trained and no doubt with a rescue greyhound there will be toilet training to be done...should be ok to hold in time given frequent opportunity to go to the toilet.

What I will say about rescue greyhounds...stairs may be a major issue. Some take to stairs like a duck to water if we are talking about ones that have come from racing tracks...others do struggle. 

Plus ex racers often have arthritic changes in older life due to racing. It's not a hard and fast rule this will happen but often coupled if they were injured in their racing career it may. So X amount of time later your dog may need assist to be carried upstairs...or carried could you do this.


----------



## ChelseaH13 (Feb 26, 2018)

lullabydream said:


> You have been given good for thought already...
> 
> Most adult dogs once toilet trained and no doubt with a rescue greyhound there will be toilet training to be done...should be ok to hold in time given frequent opportunity to go to the toilet.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the response. I have read about greyhounds being afraid of stairs so it's something I need to take into consideration.

I think the main obstacle here is that the dog will be left alone for most of the day... As much as I'd love to adopt a retired greyhound I can't justify it if they won't have company throughout the day.


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChelseaH13 said:


> Thanks for the response. I have read about greyhounds being afraid of stairs so it's something I need to take into consideration.
> 
> I think the main obstacle here is that the dog will be left alone for most of the day... As much as I'd love to adopt a retired greyhound I can't justify it if they won't have company throughout the day.


Do you like cats? There might be two waiting in rescue right now that can keep each other company that would be perfect for an apartment 

Just a thought..


----------



## ChelseaH13 (Feb 26, 2018)

MilleD said:


> Do you like cats? There might be two waiting in rescue right now that can keep each other company that would be perfect for an apartment
> 
> Just a thought..


Yeah, I think a cat is looking like the more likely option but my heart is yearning for a dog


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

ChelseaH13 said:


> Yeah, I think a cat is looking like the more likely option but my heart is yearning for a dog


Perhaps you might have a chance for that in the future


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

My Greyhound X Saluki weighs 28kg and there is no way I could carry him up or down even one flight of stairs.

Why not volunteer as a walker for a rescue? That way you get your dog "fix" without the responsibility for the time being?

You might also find the perfect dog for your circumstances.


----------

